# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  C'eshte Demokracia Kozmopolitike?!

## Erlebnisse

Demokracia Kozmopolite (ose Demokracia Kozmopolitike) eshte nje nder termat qe po perdoren me shpesh ne politologjine e socme, per te shpjeguar modele teorike demokracie ne lidhjet Boterore.
Me fundin e Luftes se Ftohte e predominimin ne pergjithesi te shteteve liberale te Perendimit u perhap ndjenja qe marredheniet nderkombetare mund te frymezohen nepermjet idealeve dhe rregullave demokratike.
Duke nisur nga vitet 90, ne dallgen e ketij fenomeni demokratizimi, shume teoriciente, sidomos David Held ne Britanine e madhe dhe Daniele Archibugi ne Itali, kane shqyrtuar idene e demokracise kozmopolite duke pasur si obiektiv dhenien e shtytjeve per shperhapjen e principeve demokratike ndermjet Shteteve e jashte kufijve te tyre deri sa te arrinin ne strukturimin e nje sistemi demokratik komplet. Edhe se nuk diskutohet, se sukseset me te medha per sa i perket demokratizimit jane arritur brenda shteteve se sa ne nivel global, sidoqofte puna e teorizimit e principeve praktike dhe teorike qe mbajne kete projekt ambicioz vazhdon me shume insistim.
Ne Evrope, origjina e termit "Kozmopolitik" mund te gjendet me greket antike, e sidomos me idealin stoik te qenieve njerezore te konceptuara si krijesa rracionale qe kane te drejta universale si qytetare te "kozmopolisit" (Heatler, 1990). Ky term u fut per here te pare ne perdorimin e perbashket ne Evropen preinduastriale neper eliten intelektuale, duke iu referuar universalizmit politik ose kultural qe vendoste ne diskutim vecanerite e shteteve dhe kombeve, nga nje ane, dhe deshirat e universalizmit Fetar, nga ana tjeter. _Oxford English Dictionary_ quan kozmopolite "ate qe i perket cdo pjese te Botes" dhe "karakteristikat e se ciles arrijne dhe adoptohen nga shume Shtete: te lire nga imitime dhe pengesa kombetare" (1971, vol. 1, f. 1032).
Te dy termat "Demokraci" e "kozmopolitike" jane perdorur prej mijevjecaresh tashme e mund t'i shikojme ne djepin e kultures greke Perendimore, por shoqerimi/ciftezimi i tyre eshte relativisht i heret. Keto dy fjalet, ne te vertete permbajne 4 brenda tyre (_demos_ e _kratos_, _kozmos_ e _polis_), dhe nuk jane ciftezuar perpara shekullit te XX, per faktin mbase se i referohen dimensioneve shume te ndryshme: Demokracia i referohet komuniteteve politike me territor te caktuar, relativisht me popullsi homogjene dhe ne te cilat merren vendime konkrete. Koncepti i Kozmopolis, i referohet nje dimensioni jo-territorial (per mos thene qe perfshin te gjithe universin, sic e thote edhe kuptimi nga etimologjia e fjales) (Archibugi, 2005 p 261). Ne kete pike, pasi shpjeguam domethenien e prejardhjes se termit, nuk mund te mos i japim nje shikim te shpejte reflektimit kantian per sa i perket demokracise kozmopolitike.
Sipas Kantit, nqs liria kercenohet nga sjellja e Kombeve ose shteteve te tjera, nuk mund te mbijetoje. Ne te kundert, "e drejta" mund te mbijetoje nqs fuqija e ligjit mbahet ne te gjitha shtetet sikurse edhe ne marredheniet nderkombetare (Kant, 1970, ff. 107-108).
Autonomia mund te qendroje ne nje komunitet politik, vetem dhe nqs vetem, ajo nuk kercenohet nga aktiviteti (ose mos-aktiviteti) i komuniteteve te tjera politike, duke perfshire edhe rrjetet e bashkepunimit qe kalojne edhe kufijte e komunitetit.
Edhe se kercenimet e lirise arrijne, sipas Kantit, nga forma te ndryshme dhune, ato lindin sidomos nga Lufta e nga pergatitjet per beteje. Mosrespektimi i nje te drejte ne nje pjese te Botes, perceptohet ne te gjitha pjeset e tjera te saj. Ne konceptimin e Kantit, per te forcuar e vene ne dukje "Ligjin" duhet vendosur "Paqa e qendrueshme", duke hequr Luften si mjet politik. Shpirti i tregtise dhe i republikes i jep nje stimul kesaj mundesie; Sic e dime, Tregtia formon rrjete interesash reciproke qe jane te veshtira te preken nga Lufta dhe arti i saj; ndersa republika realizon nje politike qe ka nevoje per konsens, e qe i ben shtetasit shume me dyshim kur flitet per Lufte (te keqijat e se ciles bien direkt tek ata) e i shtyn qe te respektojne edhe ata individe, republikat e se cileve bazohen ne konsens e respektojne Ligjin (f. 100 e 114).
Ndahen fuqia kombetare dhe nderkombetare. Qe e drejta publike te afermohet ne nje komunitet politik, eshte e nevojshme qe e drejta demokratike te afermohet ne sferen nderkombetare. E drejta publike demokratike pretendon mbeshtetjen e nje strukture analoge nderkombetare, dhe te asaj qe quhet nga Held thjeshte "E drejte Demokratike Kozmopolitike". Me kete shprehje ai nenkupton, afermimin e te drejtave demokratike brenda kufijve dhe duke i kapercyer ato.
Kant e limitonte formen dhe madhesine e te drejtes kozmopolitike tek kushtet e mikpritjes universale... shprehi me te cilen ai tregonte te drejten qe nje i huaj "ka per te mos qene i trajtuar si nje armik" per shkak te arritjes ne Token e nje tjetri. Kjo lloj e drejte i shtohej mundesive qe i lejojne individeve te shkembejne ide dhe te mira materiale me banoret e nje vendi tjeter, por nuk nenkuptonte te drejten e pritjes, e as te drejten e qendrimit ne menyre te perhershme, duke mos folur per te drejten e shtetesise. I huaji mund te debohet jashte vendit "nqs kjo gje nuk perben rrezik per jeten e tij, por deri sa qendron ne menyre paqesore ne vendin qe i caktohet" nuk duhet trajtuar keq (f. 105-106).
E drejta kozmopolitike e kuptuar ne kete menyre kalon pretendimet e vecanta te shteteve e kombeve e shkon tek te gjithe pjesetaret e "Komunitetit Universal". Ai nenkupton nje te drejte dhe detyre qe duhen pranuar nqs duam qe individet te mesojne te jetojne njeri afer tjetrit dhe te bashkejetojne ne menyre paqesore.
Nese e drejta kozmopolitike nuk konceptohet si e drejte kozmopolitike demokratike, nuk eshte e mundur te perpunohen ne menyre te kenaqshme kushtet per mbrojtjen e lirise dhe autonomise se te gjitheve. Ne kryerjen e projekteve individuale apo kolektive, dhe ne idene e impenjimit ne favor te "fqinjesise se mire" universale, eshte e nevojshme te kemi parasysh anatomine e fuqise dhe nautonomine per te respektuar kufinjte e ligjshem te autonomise qe i perket tjetrit. Ne nje Bote te karakterizuar nga mijera nderlidhje, termi "te tjeret" jo vetem pjesetaret e komuniteteve me te aferta, por te gjithe ato fatet e se cileve gershetohen ne rrjete lidhjesh ekonomike, politike dhe ambjentale.
Kant shikonte sidomos Konfederalizmin si pikesynim ne punet nderkombetare, pasi mendonte qe nje shtet i vetem qe te ingloboje gjithe te tjeret - nje shtet kombesh apo nje shtet nderkombetar - eshte nje objektiv jo i praktikueshem dhe shume i rrezikshem.
I pa praktikueshem sepse ehste e pamundur qe shtetet te pranojne te japin plotesisht sovranitetin e tyre, dhe territori i Botes eshte shume i gjere per te qene i qeverisur denjesisht nga nje autoritet i vetem suprem. I rrezikshem per shkak te formimit te tiranise, duke krijuar nje shtet te vetem te centralizuar. Prandaj gjeja me e mire do te ishte nje Konfederate e te gjitha Shteteve kunder Luftes, e bazuar ne nje traktat (f. 102-105).
Sidoqofte, idea e nje Rregulli demokratik kozmopolitik, nuk mund te harmonizohet pa veshtiresi me idene e konfederalizmit, dmth nje bashkim i gjithi vullnetar, i bazuar ne nje traktat qe here pas here rinovohet permes akordeve te vogla. Ne fakt, realizimi i demokracise kozmopolitike kerkon konsensin aktiv te popujve dhe kombeve: hyrja fillestare mund te jete vetem vullnetare. Nqs kjo do krijohej pa deshire do te binte ne kundrshtim me vete idene e demokracise. Sidoqofte kur populli nuk eshte i perfshire ne menyre te drejte per drejte ne procesin vendim-marres, konsensi duhet te vije me ane te vendimeve (te marra me mazhorance) nga perfaqesuesit e popullit, edhe se keto - duhet te kene marr besimin e te qeverisurve perpara - e pastaj te respektojne te drejtat kozmopolitike demokratike dhe ligjet e saj.

----------


## Erlebnisse

**Mendoni si mund te realizohet me te vertete nje projekt kaq i madh?
*Mendoni se ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter ekziston sot nje model i tille, nepermjet organizmave te ndryshem si WTO, ONU e me rradhe?
*A mund te perfshihet ky lloj modeli me shume ne ekonomi apo do vazhdojne probleme te reja duke filluar nga ato kulturore?
*Cfare ka te mire ne krahasim me globalizimin kozmopolitizmi demokratik, ose nga ndryshon nga ai?*

----------


## alibaba

Kur të bëhemi sunduesit e botës mund të merremi me këto ide. Për momentin nuk po i qeverisim dot as tokat tona.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ky koncept ne koken time perkthehet utopi.
Globalizmi eshte me teper nje koncept qe i referohet universalizmit ekonomik, apo me specifikisht tregtise se lire pa barriera doganore.
Ngadale globalizmi po merr konture kulturore apo me sakte po perpiqet te marre, e del si teori e vellazerimit universal.
Demokracia kozmopolitike eshte thjeshte doktrina politike e globalizmit, njehere e nje kohe quhej Perandoria Universale, ne perendim i pari e hodhi Aleksandri i Madh ndersa i fundit ishte Hitleri.

Ashtu si te gjithe perpjekjet per Perandori Universale kane deshtuar edhe kjo perpjekje e demokracise universale do deshtoje, per arsyen e thjeshte se jane Utopi.
Edhe Komunizmi ishte dhe eshte doktrine universaliste ashtu si edhe fete kristiane e myslymane, por serisht edhe keto deshtuan ne misionin e tyre universalistik.

Po ti shikojme me vemendje te gjithe doktrinat universaliste qe njeriu ka nxjerre deri me sot, verejme se perhere kane paraprire masakra te pafundme civilesh, qe ta zeme nga masakrat e Lekes, ne Tebe, Tir e Gaza e deri tek masakrat Hitleriane apo masakrat qe vijojne perdite ne Irakun e sotem, te cilit i ra ne pjese doktrina universaliste 'demokracia kozmopolite amerikane'.

Cdo doktrine universaliste eshte doktrine qe perpiqet te moralizoje perdorimin e dhunes, ndaj atyre qe nuk duan te jene pjese e universalizmit, por duan te kene atdheun e tyre, fene e tyre dhe identitetin e tyre.

Demokracia ka nje aftesi, se i ben njerezit te bejne seghe mentali gjithe diten. Kjo aftesi vjen  nga iluzioni qe ushqen, se vertet njerezit jane te barbarte e jo te ndryshem.
Pastaj iluzioni ushqen utopite.
Iluzioni i njerezve te barabarte ka ushqyer utopite me te rrezikshme, mbi  gjithe utopite, komunizmi.

Nga ana tjeter e shohim te gjithe se kjo doktrine politike ashtu si gjithe doktrinat politike i sherben me shume nje shteti apo grupshtetesh, te cilat ne rast realizimi udheheqin.
Ne rastin tone, vendet perendimore legalizojne grabitjen e pasurive te vendeve te tjera te botes, cka e bejne rregullisht prej 150 vjetesh e po kalojne nga faza tashme ilegjitime e kolonizimit ne imperializem te paster financiar.

Bota e re do shohe industrite te transferohen jashte perendimit (sic po behet ne mase, se tashme shume industri perendimore perdorin krahun e lire te punes, ne kine a vietnam) ndersa, perendimi do mbaje sherbimet e Financen e gjithe botes.
Amerika tregoi forcen qe ka financa, sesi falimentimi financiar i Amerikes do rrenonte gjithe boten.
Kjo force do jete neser forca reale e perendimit e keshtu bota njesoj do mbahet ne kontroll e do shfrytezohet. Si ta quajme kete doktrine ?
Demokracia Kozmopolite, i shkon per mbare apo jo ?

----------


## Albo

Demokracia si sistem qeverisesh apo si bashkesi principesh demokratike eshte shume e thjeshte. Sovrani eshte individi i lire i cili ka pushtetin e votes se lire me te cilen zgjedh. Te gjithe qyteteret sovrane votojne dhe te gjithe pranojne verdiktin e votimeve: shumica e votave triumfon mbi pakicen. Dhe ky cikel perseritet pas nje periudhe kohe.

Aristokracia, qe simbolizon njerezit me pushtet, ose njerez te etur per pushtet hasin ne dy probleme me thjeshtesine e demokracise: a. faktin qe pavaresisht nga pasuria dhe prestligji qe gezojne, vota e tyre ka po aq peshe sa vota e atij punetorit te thjeshte b. faktin qe pushteti nuk eshte i trashegueshem, ai ndryshon duart me kohen.

Krahas aristokracise gjejme edhe "idealistet e verbert" per te cilet demokracia nuk eshte thjeshte nje sistem i sprovuar per te qeverisur nje popull liridashes, per ta demokracia eshte nje fe ne kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales. Keta jane ata qe predikojne "kultivimin dhe mesimdhenien e paqes boterore". Keta jane ata qe besojne ne "Qeverine Boterore", "Gjykaten Boterore", ku te gjitha rracat dhe popujt e botes futen nen nje tende dhe pranojne te qeverisen dhe gjykohen njesoj. I quajta "idealiste te verber" pasi nuk duan ti kthejne syte nga mijevjecaret e historise se njerezimit deri me sot, gjate te cileve bota asnjehere nuk ka qene "ne nje mendje" per asnje problem te madh apo te vogel. Keta jane ata njerez qe nuk besojne ne Zot, por besojne se mund te arrijne me forcat e tyre vendosjen e paqes dhe rendit boteror ne bote.

*Kercenimet per rrembimin e demokracise se mirefillte*

Asnje demokraci ne bote, sado e madhe apo e vogel te jete, pavaresisht se sa shekuj tradite demokratike ka, nuk eshte e imunizuar nga kercenimet e njerezve te etur per pushtet. Pushteti merr shume forma dhe ngjyra: ekonomik, mediatik, politik, shoqeror. Ne fakt ne kohen ne te cilen jetojme te gjitha keto forma te pushtetit jane te nderthurura dhe kjo perben ne vetvete kercenimin me te madh per demokracine e mirefillte. 

Le te marrim per shembull ate qe njihet si "projekti i globalizimit".

Kush doli me idene e globalizimit? Asnje shtetas i lire nuk doli me idene e globalizimit, ky lindi si nevoje e ekonomive te vendeve me te zhvilluara te botes per te zgjeruar tregun, per te rritur prodhimin, per te rritur shitjen e produkteve, per te rritur fitimin. Por qe te rritesh prodhimin nevojitet lenda e pare per materialet baze qe nuk gjenden te gjitha ne nje shtet te botes. Lind nevoja e lehtesimit te tregtise, lehtesimit te levizjes se mallrave, lehtesimit te levizjes se njerezve. Cili eshte produkti final i kesaj sipermarje? Krijimi i korporatave gjigande qe i kane shtrire tentakulat e veta ne mbare tregjet kryesore te botes dhe rritja e perfitimit ekonomik te investitoreve ne keto korporata.

Ne nje realitet te tille gjejme te vendosura balle per balle dy interesat e dy grupeve rivale: korporatave qe jane monstra qe nuk votojne ne zgjedhje demokratike por qe kontrollojne fale pushtetit ekonomik mbi ligjvenesit agjenden e tyre dhe nga ana tjeter ate shtetasin e vogel te lire i cili ndihet jo vetem i pafuqishem per te vendosur me vote per "globalizimin" por e gjen veten te pafuqishem per te ruajtur nivelin e vete te mireqenies: i duhet te konkuroje ne punen e tij jo vetem kompanite vendase por edhe ato te huaja, i duhet te konkuroje me homologet e tij ne vende te tjera te botes qe paguhen shume here me pak se sa ai. Kjo ben qe korporata ta levizi punen e tij nga Amerika ne Kine apo ne Indi pasi korporates kostoja e punes eshte shume here me e ulet ne Indi e Kine se sa ne Amerike, dhe sa me e ulet kostoja, aq me i madh fitimi per te njejtin produkt.

Mirepo "globalizimi" nuk perceptohet njesoj nga te gjithe. Amerikanet dhe japonezet kane perceptimin e tyre ekonomik, zgjerimin e mushkerive te ekonomive te tyre, kurse evropianet duke qene edhe me te vjeter ne moshe e me huqe kane kendveshtrimin tjeter mbi globalizimin, kendveshtrimin politik. Nese per amerikanet kur vjen fjala tek globalizimi politika eshte vetem nje vasal i interesave te medha ekonomike, ne Evrope globalizimi shihet si nje lokomotive ekonomike qe do te na nxierr ne destinacionin politik.

Per kryeministrin francez, gjerman, italian apo spanjoll, krijimi i nje "tregu evropian" apo nje "monedhe te perbashket" ishin vetem hapat e para drejt realizimit te ideologjise politike qe njihet si "Evropa e Bashkuar". Francezet e gjermanet u shesin vendeve me pak te zhvilluara iluzionin e luges se florinjte, iluzionin e zhvillimit ekonomik, ne menyre qe keto vende ne shkembim te heqin dore nga sovraniteti politik si ne arenen lokale politike edhe ne ate nderkombetare. Qellimi final nuk eshte aspak "unifikimi i Evropes" por konsolidimi i pushtetit politik dhe ekonomik i popujve te kontinentit plak, ne menyre qe edhe Evropa te rigjeje shkelqimin e saj te humbur ne historine boterore qe nga epoka koloniale. Bashkimi ben fuqine, por edhe fuqia e tepert sjell shkaterrim.

Po ti vendosesh te gjitha keto interesa perballe interesave te nje qytetari te thjeshte arrin te kuptosh se si etja e shfrenuar per pushtet eshte duke rrenuar edhe demokracite me te shkelqyera te historise se njerezimit. Kriza ekonomike qe ka pushtuar SHBA dhe mbare boten nuk eshte duke falimentuar vetem kompani private dhe fuqine punetore, eshte duke falimentuar edhe institucionet demokratike te shteteve te botes qe nuk jane me ne gjendje te funksionojne e paguajne rrogat e buxhetoreve.

Dhe pavaresisht se qytetari i thjeshte nuk ishte ideatori e votuesi i ketij sistemi ekonomik, jemi po ne shtetasit taksapagues te rregullt qe po mbajme e do te mbajme ne kurriz ne vitet e dekadat qe do te vijne koston e "shpetimit te sistemit global", qe nuk eshte me miliona, as miljarda por triliona dollare.

Morali dhe mesimi historik i kohes ne te cilen jetojme eshte se asnjehere qytetari nuk duhet te kompromentoje lirine e pushtetin e tij individual per hir te mirazheve te castit te nje bote materiale te pasur. Bukurine e demokracise e gjeni ne thjeshtesine e saj dhe eshte detyra jone si qytetare te ndergjegjshem qe te mbrojme jo vetem demokracione si rend ne nje shoqeri, por edhe vete lirine tone si njerez te lire.

Albo

----------


## loni-loni

;    DEMOKRACIA KOZMOPOLITE asht  ta udhehee boten INDIA apo KINA

     shumica e nyte te drejjtoje pakicen e paster

----------

